# HJ 60 minute yard haunt



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I recovered enough from the haunted house and party Saturday to come home a little early from work on Halloween and throw together a quick display in my front yard (all of my stuff was sitting in the garage). The lights were already on the house, I just built a quick cemetary. More pictures at http://www.johnnyspage.com/home2006.htmI tell ya, next year it's yard haunt only for me, more fullfilling than building a haunted house elsewhere.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Johnny it looks really nice! Especially for 60 minutes!!! Great lighting and props.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Fulfill yourself away HJ. I can't believe you hooked this up in an hour. Incredible. Again, the lighting makes it. It took me three times as long as your set up just to get my lights right. On second thought, I don't like you anymore.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

that looks great


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Man, your crazy! hehe, just like me!
Its too much work doing the whole party thing and then hauling all your props back home and then sorting back thru and quickly tossing together a yard haunt. -But, I for one will do it all again next year!

Your yard looks awesome, and all done in an hour? wow.
Your contest scarecrow looks wonderful with that blue light on him.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey HJ - talk about your light set-up (I love it)... I created a thread based on your comment -> it's in the Atmosphere category...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Done in a hour? I should report you to the Guiness Book of Records!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

An Hr. Wow HJ

it took me that long just to rake the leaves from the back to put them in front 

Nice work


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks, necessity breeds insane speed, hehe. Its not as much as it appears, grave yard fence sections screwed together haphazradly, a few tombstones, a scarecrow and some LED spotlights.



edwood saucer said:


> Hey HJ - talk about your light set-up (I love it)... I created a thread based on your comment -> it's in the Atmosphere category...


Thank edwood, the lighting in the graveyard is 6 LED spotlights, 2 blue, 2 green and 2 red, all made with plastic coke bottle caps and 1" thinwall PVC. Pop in a 9volt battery and position.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Good work HJ. I'd have expected nothing less from you my friend!


----------

